# Migrar de gentoo 1.2 a gentoo 1.3a

## ZaYer

Me gustaria saber que hay que poner para pasar de gentoo 1.2 a gentoo 1.3a nada mas, gracias a todo y espero ansisos vuestras respuestas

----------

## BaSS

Pues ya puesto mejor a 1.4 que está casi liberada. Los pasos son los siguientes:

1) emerge y empaqueta gcc / glibc /binutils / gettext por si acaso.  

```
emerge --buildpkg gcc glibc gettext binutils
```

2) mueve los paquetes recien creados (usr/portage/package) a un dir llamado gcc2 o algo así.

3) cambia el profile a "default-x86-2.0".

```
ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-2.0 /etc/make.profile
```

4) construimos y empaquetamos el nuevo sistema base:

```

export USE="-* build"

emerge --buildpkg gcc 

emerge --buildpkg binutils gettext texinfo glibc

unset USE

```

5) ahora desistalamos el gcc para que qeudo todo bien e instalamos el paquete recien creado:

```

emerge -C gcc

emerge --usepkg gcc

emerge --buildpkg gcc

emerge --buildpkg binutils gettext texinfo glibc

```

6) edita /etc/env.d/05gcc-old y pon:

```
LDPATH=/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.95.3
```

y despues:

```
env-update
```

Creo q con eso debe bastar para hacer una actualización lo bastante segura y reversible.

De todas formas ahy alguien haciendo un miniscript para actualizar, cuando este lo bastante testeado avisaré

saludos

----------

